
U.S. tech giants face hard choices under Hong Kong's new security law - partingshots
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests-tech-usa-idUSKBN2491I4
======
karinakarina
"None of these companies has yet said how they will handle requests from Hong
Kong to block or remove content, and the risk of being caught in political
crossfire looms large."

Hmm. I have a feeling Facebook will stay and comply.

~~~
Shivetya
Not sure why anyone thinks they have a hard decision, plenty of big name
companies do business with mainland China as is, why hold these to a different
standard?

